# The worst thing about agoraphobia.



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Is that a lot of my attempts to overcome it caused me to panic and avoid even more... Like, an endless cycle of my comfort zone shrinking.

I'm glad I'm beyond where I was in high school though *cringe* To be frank, I used to hide behind bookshelves in the library during lunch breaks cuz the cafeteria was so damn crowded. Never once tried to get over it then. It always felt like it was my fault because I didn't have any self-worth.

Thankfully, I've never been downright home-bound either, I can handle grocery stores and malls nowadays. But damn, working at the airport for two years WAS A TRIP (no pun intended)

I really want to go a rollerskating rink, I think it should be my next attempt at getting over this fear of feeling like every place I go is 'dangerous' lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

bill said:


> Perhaps the only place you go to that is dangerous is in your own head.


Totally, but then that still impacts how I interact with the real world


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

What is the real reason you don't want to be seen by people? Mayb u should look deeper...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

I, mostly, beat social anxiety because I put my self in situation where I wanted to be around other people. I was more interested in having meet ups then I was afraid or anxious. Forcing yourself to go out isn't going to help much and will probably just make you anxious more than anything else. So, find a place you really genuinely want to go to and start with that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Hmmm, it's like, I'm not even sure if it's social anxiety anymore. Now it's kinda more of a fear to try new things


----------

